# Hauppauge HD PVR, Hopper work?



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone using a Hoppper also using a Hauppauge HD PVR, and if so, is there any incompatability? I am currently using the HD PVR with my VIP722k. Just want to make sure there are no issues when goign to the hopper.


----------



## Ijon_Tichy (Apr 16, 2007)

My Hopper and HD PVR work together just fine. I've captured several HD recordings with no more issues (if any) than with my ViP 722.

However, old recordings on an EHD may be unplayable. See this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203922


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes, some old recordings on a EHD may not play, however, the point of the HD PVR is to not keep them on the DVR. I don't have any reocrding on the internal HD, let alone any external.


----------



## bigdaddy51200 (Dec 1, 2009)

Guys,

Do you have to have the hopper hooked up to the SAT to record the shows off of the hopper ? I am currently on direct tv and have the dvr , unhook it and pair the PVR , DVR, and PC to record in another room , I would like to use the hopper this way .

Thanks for your help!!

Bigdaddy51200


----------

